# Tracking our stolen MH



## 108173 (Nov 8, 2007)

Had our Mercedes Sprinter (owned for 4 months and our pride and joy) stolen last night. Tracker activated, found it at an isolated farm not many miles away. Police drive past and can't see it so they say they can't go in. What on earth can we do????? Please can anyone help and suggest what we can do?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Can't understand this, Mobi. I remember seeing a "Police Camera Action" programme (or something like) where they tracked a stolen 4X4. They went into a farm, and actually looked through windows. They weren't allowed to break in, and they had to either ask permission from the owner (who professed to know nothing about the car), or they would have needed a court order (I think).

Surely there's no point in having a tracker if they can't actually look for it :roll: 

Gerald


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I suspect our friendly policeman member will chip in with some information soon.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

go to the police H Q and demand to speak to a senior office and tell them if they don't get off there ass you next phone call will be to the sun and your mp and give them a time limit to act 
chapter


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Oh Lordy! What is the point of trackers then? We had one fitted to our van in the hope that it would be recovered (in one piece) PDQ if stolen. I just don't know what to say, you must be feeling so angry and frustrated. I'm so sorry that I can't suggest anything of any help and really hope you get your van back soon.
Lesley


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Mobi said:


> Had our Mercedes Sprinter (owned for 4 months and our pride and joy) stolen last night. Tracker activated, found it at an isolated farm not many miles away. Police drive past and can't see it so they say they can't go in. What on earth can we do????? Please can anyone help and suggest what we can do?


Call your local BBC TV station, ask them to call the police and ask to interview a senior officer.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Mobi said:


> Had our Mercedes Sprinter (owned for 4 months and our pride and joy) stolen last night. Tracker activated, found it at an isolated farm not many miles away. Police drive past and can't see it so they say they can't go in. What on earth can we do????? Please can anyone help and suggest what we can do?


Mobi, first off, welcome to group, but what a first post, I do hope you have followed up some of the suggestions on here.

We had a Tracker on our Hymer - and seriously, like you, thought that once found it was returned to you.... really worrying

Please do let us know what happens about this, as with a new motorhome ordered I was thinking of putting a Tracker on again...

Keep your spirits up, there is nothing worse than losing your pride and joy..

Carol


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

Whats the insurance company saying?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

hi, 

If you know where the farm is,go down,and upon arriving phone 999 and tell the police that you have done a citizens arrest on the perps.and have a shotgun trained on them and ask what you should do next.Iwill guarantee they will be there in force.  

Tony.


----------



## 102160 (Dec 20, 2006)

slightly different method.....go to farm and phone 999 and ask for ambulance. When asked who is injured/what injuries just tell them none yet but you are going to blow away the b******ds who stole your MH now you have found them at such and such an address... police will be there in no time.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Or maybe this way. Get your wife to call 999 and tell the police you have gone to the farm with your video camera to try and get evidence and she is worried about your safety.

One question, does anyone know if the Tracker company will tell you where your vehicle is, or do they just pass this info to the police.

If Tracker does not tell the owner of the vehicle its location it may be worth considering one of the other tracking systems that allow you to log on to their site and track vehicle yourself.


----------



## 103345 (Mar 11, 2007)

So sorry to hear your news you must be so frustrated. I would think the police would most certainly be able to get a search warrant as you really have concrete evidence that the van is on the premises. If not surely it is in the insurance companies best interest to get involved on your behalf and liase with the police.
Good luck and let us all know how you get on.
Regards
Annie


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Mobi said:


> Police drive past and can't see it so they say they can't go in.


I will guarantee this is incorrect information, for whatever reason. It is utterly impossible that the Police will not investigate a confirmed electronic location of a stolen vehicle. Ignore the suggestions about phoning the BBC etc. and instead, call your force again, and ask to speak to the duty Inspector. Explain clearly the circumstances, and who it was who informed you of the location of the vehicle (presumably Tracker?). Explain that you are confused, and as you are reporting the location of an apparently-found stolen vehicle, you understood they had a duty to investigate it.

Let me know how you get on.

FOOTNOTE: Without being rude to anyone else here, some of the advice given will certainly not help you, including dialling 999 and saying some of the suggested things.

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

wireman said:


> slightly different method.....go to farm and phone 999 and ask for ambulance. When asked who is injured/what injuries just tell them none yet but you are going to blow away the b******ds who stole your MH now you have found them at such and such an address... police will be there in no time.


Notwithstanding your motives, I gotta tell you that this is singularly unhelpful advice, and can only lead to the wrong result.

And no, I'm absolutely not interested in starting a debate about it - I'm only placing Police advice here as it's been requested.

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> tell the police that you have done a citizens arrest on the perps.and have a shotgun trained on them and ask what you should do next.Iwill guarantee they will be there in force


And I can guarantee what will happen after that, which will certainly not help Mobi.

Dougie.


----------



## 108173 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Stolen MH*

Firstly, thank you all for your replies - it's a bit of comfort to know that we are not as stupid as we feel for fitting a tracker. Yes, we know where it is - we can see it on the tracker website and so can the police. Essex police told us they cannot get a warrant as it is not evidence, as it doesn't show up on their police activating tracker! As it was stolen from a Met area, they say it is down the the Met and they cannot do anything on their own bat. They didn't tell us that 24 hours ago when we reported it both to Met and Essex.

Met say they have taken down details and will investigate - they could have done that at 9 pm last night when they took down the details then. I said what willl happen if you go and look and can't see it as it is obviously in outbuildings - will you get a warrant? They can't say. All we know is we have given concrete evidence, from the Tracking website and the police have seen it. Insurance co only say they will send us claim form but are not interested in liaising with police. Have tried faxing letter to Acting Chief Constable (Essex) about lunchtime but no reply.


----------



## 102160 (Dec 20, 2006)

This is really why I get fed up with this god forsaken country....the police response to my comments are typical; we won't do anything about the obviously stolen vehicle but we will prosecute with aclarity someone who has been wronged and is trying to get their property back. No debate intended just stating fact.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

wireman said:


> No debate intended just stating fact.


Incorrect. A debate can only happen when two or more people engage in dialogue, and respond to the others' points. You're now debating. So am I on my own definition, but only to the extent that I am unwilling to extend it into your off-topic point.



mobi said:


> Essex police told us they cannot get a warrant as it is not evidence


I've PMd you.

Dougie.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dougie if you have PM'ed mobi it won't work he's not a member.

Olley


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: Stolen MH*



Mobi said:


> Firstly, thank you all for your replies - it's a bit of comfort to know that we are not as stupid as we feel for fitting a tracker. Yes, we know where it is - we can see it on the tracker website and so can the police. Essex police told us they cannot get a warrant as it is not evidence, as it doesn't show up on their police activating tracker! As it was stolen from a Met area, they say it is down the the Met and they cannot do anything on their own bat. They didn't tell us that 24 hours ago when we reported it both to Met and Essex.
> 
> Met say they have taken down details and will investigate - they could have done that at 9 pm last night when they took down the details then. I said what willl happen if you go and look and can't see it as it is obviously in outbuildings - will you get a warrant? They can't say. All we know is we have given concrete evidence, from the Tracking website and the police have seen it. Insurance co only say they will send us claim form but are not interested in liaising with police. Have tried faxing letter to Acting Chief Constable (Essex) about lunchtime but no reply.


Has anyone explained why it shows up on the Tracker system and not the one in the Police car? I would have thought it a fair argument that the system in the police car may be faulty. It must happen from time to time.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Asprn - what would be the legal implications if Mobi simply went and took his property back? I know he would have to trespass to do so but his only intent would be to recover his own property.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

olley said:


> Hi Dougie if you have PM'ed mobi it won't work he's not a member.


Dang. Mobi - if you're willing, update the thread with your email address for as long as it takes for me to acknowledge it, then remove it.

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

tonyt said:


> Asprn - what would be the legal implications if Mobi simply went and took his property back? I know he would have to trespass to do so but his only intent would be to recover his own property.


Wrong question. What would be the personal safety implications of doing such a thing? That's what would count. If the stolen motorhome is secreted in an isolated farm outbuilding, that's the last place he should be going, even with people accompanying him. Based on the information available here, he's entitled to try & retrieve his property. It's the Dobermanns I would be concerned about though, not the legal implications.

Dougie.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

tonyt said:


> Asprn - what would be the legal implications if Mobi simply went and took his property back? I know he would have to trespass to do so but his only intent would be to recover his own property.


And if he found his vehicle and called his wife on his mobile, would it be acceptable for his wife to call the police and say where he was, and she feared for his saftey and could they attend.


----------



## Wytonknaus (Jun 18, 2007)

The trouble now is the vehicle will have had most of the identifying marks removed, the chances of it bieng in the condition it was stolen in are pretty slim. 
This is the sort of situation which is making the public so sceptical about the police force of today.
It must be as frustrating to the police as it is to the general public as no one goes to work to do a bad job but the political and judicial system have made it imposible for the law abiding citizen to have any protection from the state, why shoud we pay for high tech equipemnt to deter theives if it is no good when it works as designed. I for one would be playing merry hell if it was my property and I would be doing it outside the farm involved.

Tim


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

some-where-in-oxford said:


> And if he found his vehicle and called his wife on his mobile, would it be acceptable for his wife to call the police and say where he was, and she feared for his saftey and could they attend.


Absolutely - using 999. The personal safety implications though cannot be ignored, despite the probability of red mist and feeling well p'd off about the theft. It's how it'll all look in a court later when everyone sits around with the benefit of detached hindsight - "Yes Mr Mobi, I fully realise that you were angry about your motorhome being stolen, and also frustrated that the Police appeared not to be interested, but I put it to you that you were not entitled to use the {_hammer/baseball bat/iron bar*_} on Mr Scumbag...."

I really am with you on the frustration angle. The difficulty however is that the Police are bound by the law, however stupid it appears. Police powers of entry are governed strictly by legislation. The Police & Criminal Evidence Act 1984 (PACE) provides powers of entry to premises under sertain circumstances. Entry can be made if it's believed (not assumed or suspected) that an offender is in or on the premises (Sec 17). It can also be gained if an offender is arrested and has been in or on premises immediately before arrest (Sec 32). It can also be gained to prevent injury to life, limb or property, such as a fire (Sec 25). No power of entry WITHOUT A WARRANT though if stolen property is believed to be there. I personally would have typed the warrant and been to see the Magistrate by now.

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Wytonknaus said:


> This is the sort of situation which is making the public so sceptical about the police force of today.


That's true, although the scepticism is based on a lack of understanding of the law controlling Police powers. See my update above.



Wytonknaus said:


> It must be as frustrating to the police as it is to the general public


The nail is hit on the head.

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

My feeling is that we should leave it at that until Mobi comes back on the thread. 

Dougie.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

asprn said:


> some-where-in-oxford said:
> 
> 
> > And if he found his vehicle and called his wife on his mobile, would it be acceptable for his wife to call the police and say where he was, and she feared for his saftey and could they attend.
> ...


Quote...

but I put it to you that you were not entitled to use the {hammer/baseball bat/iron bar*} on Mr Scumbag...."

Which is why I said in earlier reply that if he was there with a video camera, it could be a good excuse to get the police to attend, which to date they have not.

But the the grace of God etc..... This could be any one of us on this forum, and to find another way to get police to attend is the answer we would all be looking for.

I would imagine the police would welcome any valid excuse to be able to enter that farm legally, with the owner of the vehicle going onto that farm could well be all the excuse the police need.


----------



## 108173 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks Dougie - favour your more measured advice but it hasn't got us anywhere - yet. Just tracked it again and they are moving it. Told Met, as we were told by Essex it was their problem as committed on their area. Met said it was definitely Essex as that is where it is - then Essex told us we had not been well served by Met advice as it is Mets ...BUT

Got a Duty Sergeant (no Duty Inspec available. ) He said he would circulate details and go and see if they could find it now. (Now it's moving - not when it was sitting at a definite address. It's only got to turn down another road) We are great supporters of the police usually.

UPDATE - Dougie - it might have worked - police helicopter man said they would go and look! Said he wished they had told them last night.

Watch this space..


----------



## Waggy (Jan 15, 2006)

Whilst some of the suggestions on here are OTT and not meant to be taken seriously it is hardly surprising that people may consider desperate measures in order to persuade the police to take an interest.

I have a pager/tracker installed by VanBitz. This will text me the position of the vehicle but the police will only have information supplied by me. From what has been said here it seems I may have wasted my money


----------



## 103345 (Mar 11, 2007)

Have got everything crossed for you Mobi!!
Keep us posted.
Annie.
ps....maybe worth joining MHF as your free posts have nearlly run out...as you can see from the response you have had regarding this matter it certainly is worth the £10 subs....Good Luck!


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi just reading this,we must be different animals,because if someone nicked my PROPERTY and I knew where it was I would recover it stright away (yesterday) AND SOD THE CONSEQUNESES.Short of someone pointing a gun at me I do not think anything would stop me.SOD all this PC NESS.Some of the coppers I know would probably be first in the que.
RANT OVER be sensible.???? will donn my tin hat yet again!
terry


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Has anyone explained why it shows up on the Tracker system and not the one in the Police car?"

It would be nice to know which tracker it is. I have Tracker, selected for two reasons. One, it is independent of easily defeated GPS. Two, it is operated BY the Police:
http://www.tracker.co.uk/home.php?SVR/Police

So, is this one a tracker or a Tracker?

Dave


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

This just reinforces my belief that a tracker is a waste of money! A good immobilser/alarm with wheel clamp/steering lock & whatever else you can afford will reduce the risk. if they get it after that lot...then you don't want it back! Let the insurance pay out & replace it.


----------



## 108173 (Nov 8, 2007)

Annie - didn't know we had to subscribe - will do.

Just heard helicopter could not see it - around 20 outbuildings, and as someone said, it is not TRACKER, but 'a tracker'. Not the right one apparently. You have to pay for the one the police say in order for them to be accurate to around 20 feet - then it rings a siren in their police car and they are legally allowed to search the building. Ours shows several buildings, and if they are locked, police are not allowed to go in as it is not 'evidence'. They say 'their hands are tied'.

They say they have sent people around several times and will look again in the morning (as if it is likely still to be there). Still cannot get a warrant or go in if the building is locked. So make sure you buy the right 'Tracker'. Wish someone had told us that...


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi can you keep an eye on the buildings from the road? to see who comes and goes?
terry


----------



## 103345 (Mar 11, 2007)

Didn't know there was such a thing as a wrong tracker??? Suppose in this day and age its like having the 'wrong' type of leaves on the railway line :wink: . So what is the CORRECT tracker to have? I know that my hubby would do as Maddie said, but each to their own. Is it still on the move?
Hoping for good news soon....
Annie


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*tracking*

Friend had a similar experience!works van stolen and tracked on office computor.police given running commentry as to where van was but claimed they could'nt see it.Eventually friend when over to where by now static van was now positioned.He kept in touch with his office who gave him directions.He found himself outside three lockup units where vehicle tracker gave as it's position.He went down to local police station.They said they could do anything without a Court Order to break in!!.Next morning the vehicle was once again on the move Police informed but once again claimed they could'nt find it.Eventually it was dumped!! and recovered.


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

Mobi said:


> Had our Mercedes Sprinter (owned for 4 months and our pride and joy) stolen last night. Tracker activated, found it at an isolated farm not many miles away. Police drive past and can't see it so they say they can't go in. What on earth can we do????? Please can anyone help and suggest what we can do?


Hi Mobi.
I would definitely speak to your police contact again.
I believe it is a well used practice for thieves to get a vehicle out of sight ASAP & wait for the "heat" to subside before moving the vehicle on again!
The window of opportunity may be hours or days, who knows but definitely speak to the police & insurance company.
Hope you get your pride & joy back quickly.
But don't do anything to endanger yourself.
good luck C


----------



## 103618 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi all
It seems to me that we are all disgusted at this. I would suggest that we all got together as a peaceful protest go to the local police station, invite the local MP and the press and possibly tv cameras and demand that the police do something. 
It is hardly surprising that people take the law into their own hands - the police are useless (excuse my lack of PC but this is no time for niceties)

I wish you luck, I think you are going to need it.

Graham (Mr Blisters)


----------



## 103345 (Mar 11, 2007)

Don't want to put a downer on your protest....but me sitting outside my local police station in my little Welsh village in my Avantgarde??? Think I would be soon moved on... :lol: 
Regards
Annie


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Stolen*

OKAY!

I have read all the posts and trying to figure out what is and is not going on.

How was the Merc Stolen in the first place? Either I have missed something or this was not stated. Did they obtain the keys somehow? Was it stolen off the drive, street storage area?

Now then, it is stated that it is some farm building. This to me suggests the area may be rural?, If so, rather than contact the Main Met Police, is there not a Local Beat Bobby available in the vacinity of aforementioned farm?

Trackers:

I had a couple of Top End BMW's fitted with Tracker. What always intrigued me was, the device was fitted with a motion sensor. Should the vehicle be moved whilst the key was not in the ignition, an alarm sould sound at trackers HQ. Why was I never contacted or the Police alerted everytime I took it on the Ferry!? After all, I could be the thief who just stole it for sale abroad!.

I awaits replies......

Trev.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

** Removed **

I'll happily reinstate my advice here once Mobi signs up.

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

** Removed **

I'll happily reinstate my advice here once Mobi signs up.

Dougie.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I am reading this with a growing sense of incredulity Mobi seems genuine enough but it all seems bizarre (knowing what the helicopter people have said etc) a bit of me thinks its a trolling attack. If it is its certainly roused the 'Police are useless take the law into your own hands' brigade.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> I am reading this with a growing sense of incredulity Mobi seems genuine enough but it all seems bizarre (knowing what the helicopter people have said etc) a bit of me thinks its a trolling attack. If it is its certainly roused the 'Police are useless take the law into your own hands' brigade.


Frank,

I think you're right. For those you don't know what a trolling attack is, it's where someone signs up on the forum and assumes the mantle of a bona-fide member, asking apparently-innocent questions. There have been a number of such events recently, and it's common knowledge where the source is. I have removed my recent update, and will put it back if Mobi signs up.

I'm outta here. <click>

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

I will also add that I've just made some enquiries. Suffice to say that on the strength of what I've found out, I won't be contributing to this thread any further. It's a hoax.

Dougie.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Why was I never contacted or the Police alerted everytime I took it on the Ferry!? After all, I could be the thief who just stole it for sale abroad!. 
I awaits replies......"

TRACKER not only contacted me when the vehicle has been on a ferry (but not anywhere, the motion has to be significant, such as when it was on ramps), but when it is in the garage (ramps again) or even the car in a carwash.

Which TRACKER version do you have? The cheapo version you have to tell them!:
http://www.tracker.co.uk/home.php?SVR/Works

Dave


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

I would kust like to thank the perpretrator of this post for wasting 20 mins of my life!!

Why do people do it?

Mods Can this thread be removed to stop others wasting their time.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Sagedog. We await Mobi's return. :roll: . If it is genuine, presumably he'll use his last post of 5 or subscribe. In the meantime, be wary :wink:


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks for the fast reply - maybe he went and got it .......


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

Who cares if it's a trolling attack!

Maybe someone can post a definitive answer as to whether the Police can actually recover your stolen motorhome from private property before the thieves move it again. If they can't, then what is the point in wasting money on a Tracker? By the time it is recovered it will have been stripped & would you want it back? I though the whole selling point of these things was FAST recovery of the vehicle :?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Well even if it turns out to be a hypothetical happening, it's been an interesting and informative thread.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Don't remove it. Its more of a lesson to leave it. Sad to say I am always more cautious about responding to non subscribers. Some are genuine and I have responded to them, after all they could be potential subscribers with a knowledge of a subject we would welcome. On the other hand I am more than happy to respond if I see a little crown.

peedee


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

I've never noticed that little crown before.....you learn something new everyday 8)


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Right! Just come in and seen this thread. Mobi asks for "help" and asks "What can I do?

First this flies in the face of all of my experience with Tracking devices and the attitude of the Police. It just doesn't ring true in my experience, Regardless of the tracking device used. 

Secondly, if my van was stolen, the last thing that I would be doing is posting on a web site, a site, that I am not even a member of!

Thirdly, No details? I would be saying "If anyone sees a 2005 Winnebago Minnie Winnie registration ED 04 LYN My telephone number is 01823 321992 and my mobile is 07867 977162 You see the point? I am happy to post my vehicle an contact details as there is nothing wrong in people knowing this, so why the help me plea, but no contact details,

And Finally Dougie, Obviously interested and concerned, a serving Police man who is saying that he cannot believe his colleagues are not acting on the information, offers to help and is ignored!

Perhaps I am wrong? Time will tell

Eddie


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

eddievanbitz said:


> Perhaps I am wrong? Time will tell


No Eddie, you're not wrong. I've made enquiries this morning in certain places, and this is a hoax post. I'll not be put off helping anyone who's genuinely needing it, but as has been said above, it'll be to bona-fide members. Using your first 5 free posts for a contentious subject is pretty obviously going to be an unlikely bona-fide person. The benefits of hindsight, eh.



eddievanbitz said:


> Maybe someone can post a definitive answer as to whether the Police can actually recover your stolen motorhome from private property before the thieves move it again


Maybe someone already has.  See >> here <<. I'll expand on that despite this post being a hoax, as I don't see any reason not to turn this around for the benefit of readers in general. So, in this HYPOTHETICAL scenario:-

The accuracy of the device MUST be questioned by the Police in arriving at a responsible decision about entering the property. If it's not a recognised make, that will have been considered in the decision re. the warrant. You simply can't go round kicking doors in outside of the law! (Or shooting people.....same thing, higher stakes). *There are no powers of entry here without a warrant*. Anyone who says the Police should "do something" (which usually means do something outside the legal framework, as they themselves think they would do) should check what the Police can and cannot do. These provisions are made to protect innocent people. It's a very safe bet that no-one on this thread has even considered for a moment the owners of the farm property. What if the device is wrong? What if the vehicle isn't there? What if it was YOUR garage & you were innocent of wrongdoing? Wouldn't you be critical if due consideration had not been given by the Police as to the level of evidence available to them? The Police MUST consider every angle, as provided by the legal framework. You might then begin to understand why there is apparent inaction, and consequently will begin to understand the root cause of a great deal of frustration.

Having said all that, it all comes down to levels of evidence. Personally, I would go to the farm with a colleague, knock on the door, and ask to check round for the vehicle after explaining the reason. If I got full co-operation, I'd be able to ascertain if the vehicle was there or not. If I got no co-operation, that would increase my suspicions (but still would not give me any more powers of entry). I would then leave one officer watching the premises, and request a warrant to search.

Dougie.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Poor sad Mobi -nothing better to do with his life than post what they thought was a time wasting thread.

But thanks to Mobi (anything to do with Mobi DICK ?) we now all know that there is a significant difference in 'tracking' systems and this will certainly influence my decision when I fit one.

You should have learnt from this exercise that there are many people on this forum willing to give freely of their time and expertise to help. I can't say the same about some other sites I have visited who appear to be only interested in having Fun at others expense.

Many thanks Mobi for starting a very interesting thread - now go and get a life! or go and have FUN somewhere.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

I think a lot of the confusion came as the original post referred to a Tracker. Most of us will believe that a Tracker is one of the best on the market.

The original post lead us all to believe that the Tracker system was not doing its job in the way we understood it should be working.

At least we now know more about the law on this issue , thanks for that.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

aultymer said:


> But thanks to Mobi (anything to do with Mobi DICK ?)


I liked that.

Dougie.


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

Ahab been having second thoughts about the veracity of this thread  

Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I for one thank Dougie for his input, not many would put their heads above the parapet as he has and does quite frequently. Most policemen like to keep much lower profiles. I also think the thread rebounded on the originator and has proved very interesting. 

Thanks Dougie. 

peedee


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

peedee said:


> not many would put their heads above the parapet as he has and does quite frequently. Most policemen like to keep much lower profiles


Something I'm reminded of quite a lot, but not in the way you meant it. 

You're very welcome. The more information there is, the more understanding there also is, and the less ignorance there will be. It's usually ignorance which leads to frustration, in all walks of life.

Dougie.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Dougie's post ("what I'd do") was exactly what happened in this incident on the telly (one of those Police Camera Action programmes). I think the two officers knocked on the farm door, and the farm owner knew nothing about the car they could see through the windows of the barn. He claimed to have rented the barn out to "someone" who had locked it.

It was only after more extensive enquiries that the police suspected the farm owner knew more about stolen vehicles than he was letting on. They eventually managed to get a warrant to search the whole farm, and found lots more stolen vehicle parts.

I, too, would like top thank Dougie for his insight into the workings of the police in these circumstances, relevant as it is to protecting our motorhomes. It's a shame if it was a hoax post, but I believe that many people have learnt something from this  

Gerald


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

*Dougie, the Police, the Farmer and that knocking on the door*



asprn said:


> Personally, I would go to the farm with a colleague, knock on the door, and ask to check round for the vehicle after explaining the reason. If I got full co-operation, I'd be able to ascertain if the vehicle was there or not. If I got no co-operation, that would increase my suspicions (but still would not give me any more powers of entry). I would then leave one officer watching the premises, and request a warrant to search.
> 
> Dougie.


Dougie's suggestion is, I believe, the text book solution, which I have been at the other end (farmer's end, in the example used in this thread) of, which I found to be very professional and, as it turned out in the end, quite amusing.

The story.

I received a knock on the door from a friendly, polite WPC and PC.

Q. Do I own a motor cycle. A - Yes.

Q. Can you tell me where your motorcycle is? A - Yes you have just passed it, it's that one (pointing at motorcycle parked on road immediately outside the house, the only motorcycle in the road at the time).

Q. Can you tell me the registration no? A - Yes xxx xxxx.

Q. Can you come with me and check it's yours? A - Yes.

WPC talks on radio and an unmarked police car turns up, which had been waiting around the corner, and 4 plain clothes officers get out of car and take turns to look at bike. So we are 7 people surrounding a stationary parked motorcycle in the road. (What must the neighbours be thinking?)

Q. Have you any documents to identify the Motorcycle. A - Yes come inside and I will get the paper work.

We go back outside and the Vin No. is checked against the papers. All appears satisfactory so far.

Q. Is your motorcycle taxed upto date. A - Yes.

Q. Can you show me the tax disc? A - Yes and proceeds to point at disc low down on front fork.

At this point it becomes clear to me that the tax disc, albeit it is the right colour and covers the same 12 month period, so as not to attract my attention when casually glancing in that direction, is NOT for my 2- wheeled motorcycle at all. It is in fact for a Vauxhall Cavalier.

Long story to support Dougie's "what about from the farmer's point of view". They were very polite, my door was not kicked in and they and I learnt quite a lot.

So What Was It All About?

The Dutch police had been investigating a major crime in Holland. During the course of these investigations my motorcycle "turned up" and so the British police became involved and came knocking on my door. Well it was a matching motorcycle, in terms of model, colour, registration no. and tax disc. As now became obvious the dutch motorcycle was an illegitimate clone of my legitimate motorcycle, if that is the right word, and to improve the cloning my tax disc had been stolen to order and replaced with a similarly coloured tax disc, but for the Vauxhall Cavalier.

Final picture, 7 people in road surrounding motorcycle, now with coffees in hand, 4 plain clothes officers quickly apologize and disappear in cloud of rubber smoke onto next mission. WPC and PC then depart on foot to leave me bewildered but smiling, and wandering what do people get up to and when and who changed my tax disc without my noticing?

And all before my breakfast. So what time had they started? How many times had they walked up and down the road, to look at the motorcyle, then organise the plains clothes officers etc. etc.

Yes life can be frustrating, but let's not start by knocking what must increasingly be a well nigh impossible job for the police, in this age of amateurs always knowing better. And just think if I had not been me answering my door, but someone armed and nervous / desperate about a major crime I had just committed in Holland?

So well done Dougie and the Police for keeping a level head in all of this, and let's not forget the farmer.


----------



## 102160 (Dec 20, 2006)

and despite the fact that most insurance/mot/tax disc information is available to plod by radio at will, TPTB still insist on fining you £200 for not displaying said tax disc which makes the above story possible.....sigh.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

This thread reminds me of a motorhome we went to look at once, it was being sold by someone who had a garage and it was legitimate, it had been stolen and found 2 or 3 years later in a barn, so it was bought from the insurance company and he was going to do it up for himself but hadn't got the time, it only wanted bits doing at it, we could have had it cheap but it was a bit too big for us, so I suppose these things happen, this one didn't have a tracker as it was an older van but still relatively new inside.

Anne


----------



## 108173 (Nov 8, 2007)

Have only just seen this and do not understand. This was not a hoax. we are not police bashers, and genuinely believed what we were told by each of the forces. They did start to do something as we reported, and even in the night they did go out to look. Police did go several times to the tracked area and reported back what we said - buildings were locked and they could see nothing. Yesterday evening the insurance loss adjuster made contact and he got in touch and they really pulled out all the stops. They went in to search and found nothing. Last we heard, they were going to take a look at nearby travellers site, but were then going to call it a day. Seems the search area is not specific enough. Think they really tried today, but the tracker area at 500 yards is too wide - search warrants have to be specific. so it looks like that's it. Thanks for the earlier support, but this was never a hoax.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Mobi; good to hear back from you. Some of the members are somewhat sceptical, could you please fill us in with some details. Perhaps the general area where the van was taken from, and details of the van, you never know it may be seen. You could add it to our stolen motorhomes database:-

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=MissingMotorhomes


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Well having just returned from a nice time in hospital read this thread thought nothing has changed. Allegation about Police failing to do anything. Then the Rambo's who would go in all guns firing. Then the minority who support the police action and those Rambo's who have put their guns away and were only joking.
Now we have another post from the originator saying it was genuine and as the saying goes silence is golden. Better than watching a good thriller.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I have been reading with interest this thread. Mobi if your still around is it not worth the £10 to become a member? After all you have gleaned a lot of information from us and becoming a member will legitimise your thread and allow you to continue. 
I believe that this thread has thrown up some interesting points with regard to tracker systems. Eddie (Van Bitz) is fitting a tracker for me so I'll be asking some questions as to just how much use it is if the police system is different? 
As for Douge's imput, I think he has been very clear in putting the Police position on this and as he said the Police must look at the whole picture, thanks Douge. 
I have a very high regard for our police force who I believe are constantly run down by a few who no little about the law. As Douge has pointed out there is aways two side to consider, It appear from Mobi's final post that the police haven't found the van on the Farm, so much for the tracker! 
Perhaps its time to stop NON member from starting a thread until they join, they could be allowed to read and add to post up to 5 time and then have to join?? 

Wobby


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

wobby said:


> I have been reading with interest this thread. Mobi if your still around is it not worth the £10 to become a member? After all you have gleaned a lot of information from us and becoming a member will legitimise your thread and allow you to continue.
> I believe that this thread has thrown up some interesting points with regard to tracker systems. Eddie (Van Bitz) is fitting a tracker for me so I'll be asking some questions as to just how much use it is if the police system is different?
> As for Douge's imput, I think he has been very clear in putting the Police position on this and as he said the Police must look at the whole picture, thanks Douge.
> I have a very high regard for our police force who I believe are constantly run down by a few who no little about the law. As Douge has pointed out there is aways two side to consider, It appear from Mobi's final post that the police haven't found the van on the Farm, so much for the tracker!
> ...


Well put Wobby, and I agree totally.

I think that your last sentence, re non members should be looked at, by Nuke and the mods, with a view to changing the current allowances.

Jock.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi I for one would be more inclined to believe this story if more than "my Mercedes sprinter was stolen" had been posted.
If my van was stolen I would give make, model, colour, reg and photo. Until mobi does this, I for one will remain a sceptic.

Olley


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Wobby said:


> Perhaps its time to stop NON member from starting a thread until they join, they could be allowed to read and add to post up to 5 time and then have to join?? Wobby





Jock said:


> Well put Wobby, and I agree totally.
> 
> I think that your last sentence, re non members should be looked at, by Nuke and the mods, with a view to changing the current allowances.
> Jock.


If Nuke would like opinions on this, I for one am in total agreement with Wobby and Jock. It's no hardship for non subscribing "guest" members to be denied the ability to start a new thread, and if they are at all genuine they will fork out their tenner very willingly.

Dougie has checked and says it's a hoax. Mobi (still not a paid up member, and no mention of any intention to join!!) insists it isn't. Who do you believe??

Cheers


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

My final word here about the poster. Further (easy) enquiries this morning. This (to use Police jargon) is an LOB, which stands for a load of {hot air}.

The "honest guv" persistence right up to the end of the 5 free posts has to be recognised though.

Dougie.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Mobi: What make tracker? it really must be crap to be accurate to half a kilometer. Is it GPS? or one of the mickey mouse GSM only ones, that works, when there are loads of GSM masts around, and is rubbish in the real world. (if you don't believe me why does your Tom Tom and Garmin need GPS ?)

I posted my vehicle details and my contact details and even gave my mobile phone number! Why when you ask for help are you still hiding your identity? 

Dougie has checked you out and called you a hoax, the info you gave on the security side just doesn't add up, frankly this is a load of nonsense in my opinion.

For the record. Most GPS/GSM trackers work to a few meters. The Police do work on information recieved, and can, as Dougie has already stated make enquiries without a warrant.

I think it is time to put up or shut up, but with no posts left, I guess it will be the latter.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Hoax*

  Dougie, you should come and join the Italian 'Carabinieri'. You'd have a ball!
saluti, eddied


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Hoax*



eddied said:


> Dougie, you should come and join the Italian 'Carabinieri'. You'd have a ball!


Thing is - they've got guns, and I might shoot someone (like, myself...). 8O

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

eddievanbitz said:


> What make tracker? Is it GPS? Why when you ask for help are you still hiding your identity?


Eddie,

"Horse", "dead" and "flog" come to mind. Smile in the knowledge of knowing the truth, and let it set you free. 

Dougie.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Dougie, your right!

I feel better all ready!

Eddie


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

If Mobi (DICK) cares to join giving verifiable information to the admins I will pay his tenner. 
(Now thats an offer you don't often expect from a Scotsman, or Yorkshireman for that matter).


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

eddievanbitz said:


> For the record. Most GPS/GSM trackers work to a few meters.


Those of us who go Geocaching know this also to be true 

peedee


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

peedee said:


> Those of us who go Geocaching know this also to be true
> peedee


Yep my handheld is good to a within few feet if it can see a clear sky.... watch out Pete there are muggles about :lol:

mike


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

spykal said:


> watch out Pete there are muggles about :lol:
> 
> mike


Is that what Mobi needed  

peedee


----------

